# Cluster Problem/Bug



## MXP (25. Jan. 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

zu dem ISPConfig Cluster habe ich eine Frage, vielleicht sogar einen Bug in der Version 3.1.11 gefunden.

*Kurzform:*
Sobald ich im ISPConfig Master einen Slave hinzufüge, funktioniert die Weboberfläche nicht mehr.

*Langform:*
Kurz zur Situation.
Ich ich habe in einem Netzwerk zwei verschiedene Hosts auf denen jeweils ein ISP Läuft.
Systeme sind identisch:
*System:* Debian 9
*RAM:* 4 GB
*ISPVersion:* 3.1.11
*System 1 IP:* 192.168.222.111
*System 2 IP:* 192.168.222.112

Ich bin genau nach der Anleitung im Handbuch für ISPConfig 3.1 gegangen: 3.3.1 Installing A Web, E-Mail And MySQL Database Cluster On Debian 8 With ISPConfig 3.1.
Mit einem Unterschied das die Konfiguration von MariaDB an einem anderen Ort als im Manual angegeben ist.
Soweit so gut.
Beide Server sind soweit eingerichtet, bis zu dem Punkt wo auf dem Slave, ISPConfig installiert wird. Bis dahin funktioniert noch alles einwandfrei.
Also ISPConfig Installation ausführen -> expert -> Daten angeben -> multiserver setup YES -> Daten eingeben -> Server wird eingetragen, STOP.
Ab diesem Moment hat es die Weboberfläche zerschossen.
Keine Änderung wenn ich die Installation vervollständige.
Dazu merke ich an das ich gefühlte 300 mal alles nochmal überprüft und durchgegangen bin und letztendlich zu dem Schluss kam, es kann sich nur um einen Bug handeln.
Unter ISPConfig 3.1.7 hat das noch wunderbar geklappt.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch was los sein könnte. Ich wollte zumindest zuerst einmal im Forum fragen, bevor ich evtl. unnötigerweise ein Ticket erstelle.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Philipp Hieber
MXP GmbH


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2018)

Was heißt denn Weboberfläche zerschossen, Screeshots bzw. Fehlermeldungen? Die Installation des 2 Nodes kann keinen Einfluss auf die Oberfläche des ersten Nodes haben, außer Du hast aus Versehen die selben Daten für die 2. DB angegeben die bereits vom ersten node genutzt wird.


----------



## MXP (25. Jan. 2018)

Zerschossen im sinne von, die Seite lädt nicht mehr richtig.
Extrem Langsam, und wenn die Seite mal geladen ist, ist das Logo verschwunden und einloggen kann ich mich plötzlich nicht mehr. Angeblich Logindaten falsch.

*EDIT:*
Mir ist gerade doch noch ein Fehler aufgefallen.
( Immer wenn man sich beschwert, findet man was  )
*MASTER Server:*
PHP Warning:  mysqli_connect(): (HY000/1045): Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
Kann es sein das bei der Installation nicht nur ein anderer Datenbankname sondern auch ein anderer Datenbank Benutzer angegeben werden muss?

Und Danke für deine schnelle Rückmeldung!


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von MXP:


> Kann es sein das bei der Installation nicht nur ein anderer Datenbankname sondern auch ein anderer Datenbank Benutzer angegeben werden muss?


Das ist richtig, steht so im mirror server tutorial drin. der ispconfig user auf dem 2. server heißt 'ispconfig2' und nicht 'ispconfig'.


----------



## MXP (25. Jan. 2018)

Super,
Vielen vielen Dank für die Denkhilfe, es hat jetzt wunderbar geklappt.


----------

